# borrar la pantalla



## andy98

Hola, 

He creado una app para móviles y la deseo regalar a la comunidad de Alemania. Pero por desgracia no se alemán. En realidad deseo hacerla para los idiomas de toda la comunidad europea pero solo se español.

En principio voy a empezar con el Alemán alguien me puede ayudar. Gracias < ... >. Os pongo la lista de palabras a traducir.

¿Borrar la pantalla?    
< ... >


----------



## alanla

l He aquí mi lista. Creo que sería muy útil tener una frase completa para acertar un poco mejor ciertas palabras. Alguien de habla alemán puede comprobar la lista para averiguar si es la mejor forma de expresar lo que quieres decir:
¿Borrar la pantalla? = den Bildschirm löschen
< ... >
l Y a continuación tengo un enlace para un diccionario español-inglés de términos de informática, etc., que pueden ser de ayuda si sabes inglés:
http://tinyurl.com/computer-englisch    English-German computer dictionary [amazon.com]
http://www.its.qmul.ac.uk/foreign/eng-german.htm English-German computer dictionary online

http://www.its.qmul.ac.uk/foreign/eng-spanish.htm English-Spanish computer terms
http://www.rollybrook.com/computer-words.htm      English-Spanish computer terms


----------



## baufred

Antes de traducir hay que aclarar las funciones denominadas:

¿"borrar la pantalla" debe ser lo mismo como "limpiar la pantalla ... o no ?

¿ significa quizás cerrar todas ventanas de las "apps" activas o terminar las "apps" (aplicaciones)?
... entonces:
> terminar todas las "apps" - beenden aller App's
> cerrar la ventana y dejar activa la "app" - Fenster der App schließen
< ... >
Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## andy98

Aclaro la frase "¿Borrar la pantalla?, Tenemos una pantalla de móvil con caja de textos completamente rellenas pero el usuario se arrepiente o duda de que sea la información correcta en todas las caja de texto y decide al final limpiar o borrar las cajas de texto para comenzar de nuevo y insertar o rellenarlas por otra información mas acorde.

Gracias por todo vuestro interés.


----------



## baufred

*borrar pantalla  -  Eingabe löschen*

Saludos  --  baufred


----------



## andy98

Supongo que cuando a un usuario de Alemania se le informa con esta pregunta Eingabe löschen? este usuario entenderá que debe contestar "Si" para para borrar las cajas de texto de cualquier pantalla y "No" para no borrar nada y que la pantalla quede igual como estaba osea con la información intacta. ¿Es así?


----------



## baufred

... exactamente 

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## andy98

Baufred que Grande eres, Gracias...


----------

